# Beekeeper-in-training here!



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

with 10000 hives - 18000 is for do-able Long as ya got 8000 more boxes and the tops/bottoms that go with them.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

that sounds Wonderful- good luck.


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome from NE Kansas and good luck to you.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Welcome! Where will you be buying your woodenware? I want to invest in that company!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Ben!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! Sounds like a steep learning curve/opportunity. Good luck this year.


----------

